# هل تعرف Minimally Invasive Surgery ؟؟؟؟؟



## ahmedeldeep (22 مايو 2006)

Minimally Invasive Surgery






الميكاترونيات تلعب دورا هاما فى مجال
الهندسة الطبية و الطب و الجراحة فعلى سبيل المثال هذا النوع من الجراحة (MIS) Minimally invasive surgery
يعتبر من أهم الأمثلة على تطبيقات الميكاترونيات فى الطب .

وفى هذا النوع من الجراحة (MIS)تتم العمليات بواسطة بعض التجهيزات instruments ووسائل الرؤية 

Viewing equipment تدخل فى جسم المريض من خلال فتحة صغيرة small incisions مما يودى إلى تقليل العمليات الجراحية surgical trauma و تدمير الخلايا و الأنسجة الطبيعية tissueوالشكل التالي يوضح مكونات هذه العمليات .






ويمكن أن يقال عنها أنها جراحه عن بعد telesurgeryمشابه لعمليه يتم التحكم فيها عن بعد لنقل مواد ضاره و هذه التجهيزات التي ذكرناها سابقا عبارة روبوت خاص لمثل هذه العمليات ويوضع فى 

Passive gross-positioning manipulator 

وهذا يعنى أن لا يكون كل التحكم فى يد الطبيب حتى لا يودى ذلك إلى إحداث أخطاء و لكن من الممكن أن يؤدى هذا النظام إلى التوقف التام للامان و يكون فعال عندما يكون الروبوت الفعال فى وضعه الصحيح وهو الذي يقوم بالعملية الفعلية و ليس الطبيب و ذلك لان الطبيب يقوم بعمليه وهميه و الروبوت عليه تنفيذ ذلك .

وهذا النظام autonomous أي مستقل فى الحس عن النظام الآخر الخاص بالطبيب أي لا يمكن للطبيب التأثير عليه أو التحكم فيه .
وهناك استراتيجيه أخرى فى هذا التطبيق تم تطويرها وهى عبارة عن ذراع أو يد للتحكم فى القوه 

force-controlled handle و توضع فى نهاية الروبوت و هذه اليد يتحكم فيها الطبيب و هو الذي يحرك هذا الروبوت تحت تأثير هذه القوه و يكون هذا بواسطة نظام سيرفو servo mechanism و هذه اليد أو الذراع يكون له حدود للحركة أيضا حيث يمنع الطبيب من تحريك الحد القاطع فى المناطق الحرجة و الخطيرة و ليتأكد أيضا أن العمليات المطلوب قطعها قد تم تأديتها بطريقه دقيقه وفى الصور التالية نلاحظ هذا 





















وفى هذه الطريقة يوفر لنا الروبوت سلوك مقيد و دقه عالية و يمكن للجراح أيضا أن يختبر مهاراته و حسه ليكون التحكم فى الطريق الصحيح ومما لاشك فيه أن الطبيب أو الجراح هو المسئول عند تنفيذ هذا المنهج أو الطريقة procedure و ليس مبرمج الروبوت وفى الصورة ألتاليه نشاهد عمليه جراحيه كاملة تتم بواسطة هذه الطريقة حيث يظهر فيها الطبيب و يتحكم فى حركه الحد القاطع فى جسم المريض من خلال يد يؤثر عليها بقوة معينة تنقل إلى المريض و هناك أيضا فى هذه اليد قدرة على نقل الملمس و الإحساس به haptic و هناك أيضا مجموعه من الكاميرات ذات التقنية العالية و التي تنقل صوره ثلاثية الأبعاد إلى الطبيب 3D .






والصورة التالية توضح كيفيه نقل الإحساس بالملمس إلى يد الطبيب و التي تساعد كثيرا فى هذه العمليات حتى يتعرف الطبيب على نوع الجلد و هل إذا كان ذلك ورما أم لا ؟





ويمكن الآن أن نلخص هذه العمليات أو هذا النظام إلى مجموعه من الخطوات وهى 

أولا pre-operation 

والتي تشمل تحديد الهدف target وهو جزء معين من جسم المريض و الذي يكون مسموح للروبوت بالحركة فيه و يتم ذلك بعمل إحداثيات ثلاثية الأبعاد و نقل صوره ثلاثية الأبعاد أيضا و عمل الخطط و خطوات العمل اللازمة لذلك 

ثانيا intr-operation 

والتي تشمل تحديد الخط الرئيسي للروبوت أو نقطه البداية لتنفيذ أي مهمة datum و تكون حركه الروبوت ذات مرجعيه إلى المريض reference to the patient

و يكون الروبوت مقيد من عمل أي أخطاء و يمنع أيضا الحركات الخاطئة من الطبيب 

ثالثا post-operation 

وهى اختبار الجودة .

وفى النهاية ومن هذه التطبيقات الطبية لهندسة الميكاترونيات نلاحظ أن جسم الإنسان قد أصبح من أهم المكونات لنظام الميكاترونيات حيث أن هذا الجسم و الميكاترونيات تتكاملان بطريقه فعاله

The human and Mechatronics devices interact in synergistic ways

وتكون عمليه توصيل جسم الإنسان بالنظام الميكاترونى للتحكم فيه من خلال خمسه أشياء و هما حواس الإنسان و اشهرهم الروية visual و اللمس haptic 

وأخيرا لقد حققت الميكاترونيات الأمان و الرفاهية للإنسان و ذلك لاعتمدها على تكنولوجيا المعلومات مثل التكنولوجيا الموجودة فى عمليات المراقبة عن بعد للمنازل و التحكم أيضا فى أجهزتها عن بعد و التحكم فى السيارات أيضا و لمساعده الكبار أو المعاقين ولذلك ستأخذنا الميكاترونيات إلى المستقبل


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (22 مايو 2006)

*علاقة قوية*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاك الله كل خير أخي أحمد, فعلاً إرتباط وثيق يدل على معادلة هامة
وهي تطور جميع المجالات الهندسية نحو الأفضل والكفاءة المطلوبة مرتبط بالنظام الميكاتروني
والله الموفق ​


----------



## ahmedeldeep (23 مايو 2006)

م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> جزاك الله كل خير أخي أحمد, فعلاً إرتباط وثيق يدل على معادلة هامة
> وهي تطور جميع المجالات الهندسية نحو الأفضل والكفاءة المطلوبة مرتبط بالنظام الميكاتروني
> ...


اخى العزيز شكرا على متابعتك واهتمامك بالموضوع


----------



## Amino (30 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته​
فعلا موضوع جميييييييييييل جدا و اكثر من رائع .... انا كان عندى فكرة عن الموضوع بس التفاصيل و خصوصا موضوع نقل حاسة اللمس للجراح فعلا فكرة عبقرية و جميلة جدا .... انا لما شوفت الصورة اللى الجراح قاعد فيها و قدامة شاشة كمبيوتر ضحكت و قلت انها عملية Cnc :68: ... يا ريت تقدم مواضيع كتيييييييييير زى الموضوع الرائع دة .


----------



## ahmed 3x (17 فبراير 2007)

شكرآ على هذاالموضوع المتميز وجاك الله كل خير


----------

